# groundhog/woodchuck shooting question



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

i was asked by a freind of the family a question tonight i could not answer but i am sure you guys can.

she works at a group home in side the city limits near me and has seen a couple of guys out in the field next to the home shooting these groundhogs with bow and arrows. she asked if it is legal for these guys to be hunting them like this since it inside the city limits and if they are in season. I have never hunted nor shot one of these animals so i know nothing of the legality other than needing a small game license. any info would be aprecitated thanks


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

no closed season on groundhogs... as for the bows, it depends on the city and the distance from any building.


----------



## jmckeon (Feb 21, 2009)

how would a person find out the rules seems like a fun idea and i would like to try it i just dont want to break any laws


----------



## cgwright (Mar 31, 2008)

I would call the city clerk's office, or the city police to get the local ordinances. As far as DNR laws you can pick up a hunting guide at Meijer's, WalMart, Gander, etc.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

thanks cg for picking up that last bit.


----------



## Bountyhunter (Oct 8, 2008)

You have to be 150 yards away from buildings to shoot... right?


----------



## bowhuntr81 (Sep 13, 2007)

The game book states:

"Safety zones are all areas within 150 yards (450 feet) from any occupied building, house, cabin, or any barn or other building used in a farm operation. No person, including archery and crossbow hunters, may hunt or discharge a firearm, crossbow or bow in a safety zone, or shoot at any wild animal or wild bird within a safety zone, without the written permission of the owner or occupant of such safety zone. The safety zone applies to huinting only. It does not apply to indoor or outdoor shooting ranges, target shooting, law enforcement activities or the discharge of firearms, crossbows or bow for any non-hunting purpose."

Found pg 27, "Safety Zones Around Buildings, 2009-2010 Michigan Hunting and Trapping Guide"


----------



## john warren (Jan 25, 2005)

i will tell you,,,it is tuff hunting them things with a bow,,, very hard to get within shooting range.


----------



## LyonArmonial (Nov 17, 2008)

trap them with apples


----------

